
Zcash – Privacy technology for blockchains - laamalif
https://z.cash/
======
jacobush
I thought DASH was the anonymous bitcoin.

~~~
repomies691
Dash is very dodgy, I wouldn't trust it. The solutions "supernodes" etc sound
like the people running it don't really know what they are doing. Monero
sounds much more solid to me with the ring signature system. I personally use
neither, but I can see the appeal to those who seek high level of privacy.

However this is about 5th article I see about zcash, and the thing hasn't even
launched yet. Maybe they should stop marketing and instead try to actually
deliver something.

